# will DIAC accept affidavit or statutory declaration in absence of a reference letter



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear friends ,

my question is - will DIAC accept affidavit or statutory declaration accepted by ACS?
will DIAC grant work experience points based this statutory declaration in the absence of a proper reference letter ? 

kindly advise - Thank you.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi T77, 

yes, the ACS and DIBP reference letter format is actually quite similar (see Booklet 6, page 21), except DIBP wants you to list the *hours per week* and *salary* as well. If you have not gone through ACS assessment yet, make sure to include those two points in the letters. If you already have a positive skills assessment, just submit the same reference letters to DIBP. Although it does not say anywhere that they accept statutory declarations from colleagues, no forum members have reported any problems with those. 

*Important:* ACS does not care whether your work was paid or unpaid. DIBP will want to see _evidence of your salary_ (payslips, tax return documents or bank statements). Make sure you have sufficient evidence for all periods for which you want to claim points.


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for the reply - hope all is OK with submitting statutory declaration.


----------



## siriosus (Aug 25, 2014)

T77 said:


> Thank you for the reply - hope all is OK with submitting statutory declaration.


Hi! Did you already submit and lodge your application in DIBP with statutory declaration? Any problems you faced with? I'm in simmilar situation and want to be sure that everething is OK with applying of this document. Thank you for cooments!


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Siriosus, we can clear ACS with affidavits or statutory declarations - but don't know whether DIAC will accecpt them affidavits or statutory declarations .


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

T77 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> my question is - will DIAC accept affidavit or statutory declaration accepted by ACS?
> will DIAC grant work experience points based this statutory declaration in the absence of a proper reference letter ?
> ...


There is absolutely no confusion here. Self-declaration affidavit never worked alone. If it is accompanied by an affidavit of declaration by a senior (or less preferably a colleague) then the package works for you. However, if you worked with multiple companies, it is always advisable that you have skills listed on company's letterhead by HR or a senior colleague in case of at least one of the companies, so that CO doesn't have to rely on statutory declarations alone!


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you. My affidavits are from senior colleagues and supervisors. Plus I have payslips. Tax docs.and all other support contract letters.hope it works out...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

hey mates

I have only experience certificates for my previous job of 7 months. No salary slips. Now that company has closed. It was 4.5yrs ago.
I have contact with an old collegue, can I get is affidavit ? Will that work ?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> hey mates
> 
> I have only experience certificates for my previous job of 7 months. No salary slips. Now that company has closed. It was 4.5yrs ago.
> I have contact with an old collegue, can I get is affidavit ? Will that work ?


Yes, you can. Also, try to add as much supporting docs you can get. e.g. Offer / appointment letter, salary slips, form 16, bank statement showing salary credit etc.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

i only have the experience certificate


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> i only have the experience certificate


In that case, get the affidavit and submit whatever you have. Was it accepted by ACS when you got your qualification and experiences assessed?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

i got my qualification assessed by EA

It was accepted as relevant experience.


----------

